# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  webbrowser  و نوع مرورگر

## Naderenator

سلام کسی می دونه چه جوری میشه کاری کرد که webbrowser  از مرورگر دیگه مثلا  firefox استفاده کنه؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

دوست عزیز سلام
هسته مدیریت این کنترل بر مبنای اینترنت اکسپلورر ساخته شده لذا این کنترل شباهت به IEدارد اما الزاما خود IE نیست که بخواهیم بگوییم از IE استفاده کند یا Mozila.
شما میتوانید با برنامه نویسی از این کنترل یک مرورگر با ویژگیهای دلخواهتان بسازید. مثلا میتوانید در مرورگر خودتان کاری کنید که هیچ کد جاوا اسکریپتی اجازه بستن پنجره را ندهد.
یا کدهای مربوط به راست کلیک و یا استاتوس بار را غیر فعال کنید.
پس میبینید این شما هستید که رفتارهای این مرورگر را تعیین میکنید. البته چون هسته ی این کنترل بر مبنای IE است بنابر این نحوه ی نمایش المانها و عناصر و رفتارهای در برخورد با کدهای اسکریپت از IE به ارث برده شده است و لذا تغییر آنها کار چندان آسانی نیست.
هسته ی این کنترل توانایی اجرای کدهای VBScript + پشتیبانی از اکتیوایکس + نگارش استاندارد JScript + نگارش مخصوص جاوااسکریپت است.
موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> هسته مدیریت این کنترل بر مبنای اینترنت اکسپلورر ساخته شده لذا این کنترل شباهت به IEدارد اما الزاما خود IE نیست که بخواهیم بگوییم از IE استفاده کند یا Mozila.


شباهت به IE نداره، بلکه خودِ IE هست. کلاس TWebBrowser دلفی یک Wrapper برای ActiveX مربوط به IE هست.




> کسی می دونه چه جوری میشه کاری کرد که webbrowser  از مرورگر دیگه مثلا  firefox استفاده کنه؟


TWebBrowser نمیتونه همچین کاری کنه. البته شما می تونید رابط برنامه نویسی برای مرورگر Firefox را تهیه کنید، و یک کلاس بنویسید که از آن استفاده کنه، ولی از یک طرف کار زیادی نیاز داره، از طرف دیگه، باید به همراه برنامه تون فایل های مورد نیاز موتور فایرفاکس را هم عرضه کنید، برخلاف IE که بطور پیش فرض در ویندوز نصب هست. یک راه هم این هست که از کامپوننت های مختلف نمایش HTML استفاده کنید. البته هیچکدام آنها جامعیت ActiveX مربوط به IE را ندارند، و قابلیت های محدودی ارائه می کنند.

----------


## babak2000

وقتی از یک وب بروسر  webbrowser  داخل برنامه استفاده میکنید میتوانیم از پیغام های هشدار 

اینترنت اکسپلور (Security Alert ) جلوگیری کرد ؟ یا آنرا غیر فعال نمود ؟

----------


## babak2000

> شباهت به IE نداره، بلکه خودِ IE هست. کلاس TWebBrowser دلفی یک Wrapper برای ActiveX مربوط به IE هست.
> 
> 
> TWebBrowser نمیتونه همچین کاری کنه. البته شما می تونید رابط برنامه نویسی برای مرورگر Firefox را تهیه کنید، و یک کلاس بنویسید که از آن استفاده کنه، ولی از یک طرف کار زیادی نیاز داره، از طرف دیگه، باید به همراه برنامه تون فایل های مورد نیاز موتور فایرفاکس را هم عرضه کنید، برخلاف IE که بطور پیش فرض در ویندوز نصب هست. *یک راه هم این هست که از کامپوننت های مختلف نمایش HTML استفاده کنید.* البته هیچکدام آنها جامعیت ActiveX مربوط به IE را ندارند، و قابلیت های محدودی ارائه می کنند.


علی جان  میشه یکی از این کامپوننت ها را معرفی کنی البته برای دات نت 

مرسی

----------


## ghasemshami

دوستان درسته webbrowser  ارث رسیده از IE هستش ولی متدهای بیشتری نسبت به اینترنت اکسپلورر داره.
البته این نظر من هستش و نظر نظر بزرگان هستش

----------


## alireza_s_84

> شباهت به IE نداره، بلکه خودِ IE هست. کلاس TWebBrowser دلفی یک Wrapper برای ActiveX مربوط به IE هست.


جناب کشاورز با احترام باید بگم که این کنترل است نه مرورگر.(پس خود IE نیست)
موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> جناب کشاورز با احترام باید بگم که این کنترل است نه مرورگر.(پس خود IE نیست)


اگر به متن دقت کنید، نوشتم کلاس TWebBrowser دلفی یک Wrapper برای ActiveX مربوط به IE هست. پس اینجا ما داریم از یک کلاس صحبت می کنیم، نه یک مرورگر! در ثانی، با توجه به این جمله، مرورگر IE یک کنترل ActiveX برای استفاده برنامه های مختلف در ویندوز منتشر میکنه. و باز با توجه به همون جمله، کلاس TWebBrowser دلفی این کنترل ActiveX را محصور (Wrap) میکنه، تا بصورت یک کامپوننت دلفی قابل استفاده باشه.
جمله "َشباهت به IE نداره، بلکه خودِ IE هست" هم یعنی این کنترل از خودش هیچی نداره، قابلیت استفاده از مرورگرهای دیگه هم نداره، بلکه ActiveX مربوط به IE را میاره توی دلفی.




> دوستان درسته webbrowser  ارث رسیده از IE هستش ولی متدهای بیشتری نسبت به اینترنت اکسپلورر داره.


WebBrowser دلفی نه تنها چیز بیشتری نسبت به IE نداره، بلکه بسیاری از امکانات جدید اضافه شده به IE در نسخه های جدید را هنوز ارائه نمیکنه، و از Interfaceهای نسخه های قدیمی استفاده میکنه.

به عنوان کامپوننتی که امکانات نسخه های جدیدتر IE را در اختیار برنامه نویس دلفی قرار میده، و انجام بسیاری از کارهای مرتبط با نمایش صفحات HTML یا کار با مرورگر را برای برنامه نویس دلفی آسانتر میکنه، می تونید کنترل های EmbeddedWeb را ببینید که آنها هم Wrapper برای IE هستند، ولی هم کار کردن با آنها بسیار ساده تر از TWebBrowser هست، هم بسیاری از قابلیت های نسخه های جدید IE را در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار می دهند. این مجموعه کامپوننت رایگان و Open-source هست.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> وقتی از یک وب بروسر  webbrowser  داخل برنامه استفاده میکنید میتوانیم از پیغام های هشدار 
> 
> اینترنت اکسپلور (Security Alert ) جلوگیری کرد ؟ یا آنرا غیر فعال نمود ؟


بله، میشه این کار را انجام داد.




> میشه یکی از این کامپوننت ها را معرفی کنی البته برای دات نت


اینجا تالار دلفی هست. برای دات نت بهتر هست در تالارهای مرتبط با دات نت این سوال را مطرح کنید.

----------


## yekta64

> شباهت به IE نداره، بلکه خودِ IE هست. کلاس TWebBrowser دلفی یک Wrapper برای ActiveX مربوط به IE هست.
> 
> 
> TWebBrowser نمیتونه همچین کاری کنه. البته شما می تونید رابط برنامه نویسی برای مرورگر Firefox را تهیه کنید، و یک کلاس بنویسید که از آن استفاده کنه، ولی از یک طرف کار زیادی نیاز داره، از طرف دیگه، باید به همراه برنامه تون فایل های مورد نیاز موتور فایرفاکس را هم عرضه کنید، برخلاف IE که بطور پیش فرض در ویندوز نصب هست. یک راه هم این هست که از کامپوننت های مختلف نمایش HTML استفاده کنید. البته هیچکدام آنها جامعیت ActiveX مربوط به IE را ندارند، و قابلیت های محدودی ارائه می کنند.


سلام دوستان  عزیز یه سوال
برای نوشتن یه رابط که بشه مرورگر webBrowser رو تغییر داد چکار باید کرد؟؟؟
مرسی

----------


## vcldeveloper

> برای نوشتن یه رابط که بشه مرورگر webBrowser رو تغییر داد چکار باید کرد؟؟؟


بشه چه تغییری درش داد؟

----------


## mahdy.asia

من با TwebBrowser یک برنامه نوشتم که بعضی از فایل های Html رو که در این برنامه می بایست فراخوانی شود نمایش داده نمی شود این فایل را پیوست می کنم از راهنمایی شما متشکرم.
ضمناً این فایل html در بروزر اینترنت اکسپلور نیز نمایش داده نمی شه اما در مرورگر فایرفاکس نمایش داده می شه

----------


## Felony

> ضمناً این فایل html در بروزر اینترنت اکسپلور نیز نمایش داده نمی شه اما در مرورگر فایرفاکس نمایش داده می شه


خوب الان چی کار کنیم ؟! فایل شما مشکل داره ، وقتی IE نتونه نمایشش بده TWebBroswer هم نمیتونه ، چون یک Wrapper برای IE هست .

----------


## mahdy.asia

> خوب الان چی کار کنیم ؟! فایل شما مشکل داره ، وقتی IE نتونه نمایشش بده TWebBroswer هم نمیتونه ، چون یک Wrapper برای IE هست .


علت عدم نمایش بررسی بشه و مشخص بشه از تنظیمات یا نسخه یا محتوای کد html و یا ... است و در نهایت تنظیمات جدید یا جایگزینی برخی از کدها با کد مشکل دار در فایل html و ... از طرف شما دوستان گرامی اعلام گردد. (خطا یابی)

----------

